
FBI had no way to access locked iPhone after terror attack, watchdog finds - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-had-no-way-to-access-locked-iphone-after-san-bernardino-shooting/
======
DyslexicAtheist
Here is a TL;DR from Matthew Green's twitter:
[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/97865824992178176...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/978658249921781761)

